# All in one fert dosing/overdosing



## Rob P (18 Oct 2013)

OK, i'm trying to split my issues down into segments as my 'all laid bare' topic in algae section has drawn a good but limited response (i appreciate there's a few things to consider).

I have algae, so poor plant health, could be combinations maintenance issues + co2 issues + flow issues + light issues + nutrient issues + no doubt other things. I'll try to deal with each individual bit.

Lets see if i can address the ferts here. I use all in one Neutro+ since I started pressurised CO2 two weeks ago. Before that (since tank started up) I used NeutroT.

I've read many, many posts suggesting not enough ferts with issues like mine. I am struggling to decipher what this equates to and which direction to head in/what volumes to use.

The recommended dose is 10ml per 100L. I have 125L before displacement. I have a moderate number of plants (less since clearing out the algae affected plants) and lights are now low (20%). I also have fish in the tank.

I don't know what is a safe level and how much I should be dosing. I have struggled to find suggestions. I have been putting in 15ml daily, so that is a 20% increase on rec'd dose. For some reason today I put 20ml in so that's a 60% increase. Truth is, I don't know what i'm doing and what I _should_ be doing. I have some Ludwigia and other plants that are growing well, I have quite a few with BBA/brown algae also. The reduced light will help with some of this i'm sure.

Any advice would be gratefully received 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2013)

Well I don't know anything about Neutro+ but I know that if you follow any basic EI recipe you will be completely covered on the fert front & save money too!
Once you get the EI going you can concentrate on C02 - flow as that is virtually always the problem.


----------



## sa80mark (18 Oct 2013)

Im using neutro+ in my current tank im dosing 4ml per day in 30l + filter volume and from what ive read it gives everything dosing ei does, Im no expert but I would hazard a guess that your ferts are not the issue, I would look at co2 distribution and co2 levels have you tested you ph to make sure you have a drop of 1ph before lights on also what is your water change regime ?


----------



## Rob P (18 Oct 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Im using neutro+ in my current tank im dosing 4ml per day in 30l + filter volume and from what ive read it gives everything dosing ei does, Im no expert but I would hazard a guess that your ferts are not the issue, I would look at co2 distribution and co2 levels have you tested you ph to make sure you have a drop of 1ph before lights on also what is your water change regime ?


 
I'm trying to isolate my questions on each potential area of the problem, hence specifically asking about ferts here, not the co2 or other things. I'm not suggesting that every single potential issue in my original post is at fault, I guess my question in this forum is what is considered 'not enough' and 'making sure you have enough'. Also specifically if it's safe to overdose and to what levels. I'm also not saying I'm going to do this (although I seem to be in my state of panic ), but it would be nice to know.

For instance, it seems common knowledge that one can usually double dose liquid carbon safely, but i've not been able to find where it says you can safely double dose ferts (for example).

In answer to your questions I haven't done a thorough PH test yet, just by using liquid test and it drops from approx 7.4 to approx 6.7. The water is moderately hard though (13.5 dGH, 5.5 dKH) so it looks like shooting for a full 1ph drop may be too much. I've a tank full of fish to consider as well. It's only really weekends when I can monitor really closely what's happening and it's only been running for two weeks (the CO2 that is) so i'm trying to be careful.

Have ordered a PH pen and some calib fluid recently so I can check this things more accurately.

Since algae appeared, a month or so ago, water changes/substrate clean have been increased to approx every 2nd or 3rd day with 40/45 litres changed. I do this after the end of the light cycle (9.45pm).


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2013)

If Mark is right in that Neutro+ is the same recipe as standard EI then you can does 5 x without harming anything & I have read up to 10 x is still safe but, the whole point is, EI at standard rates, is slightly more that can be used in 7 days & guaranties the plants have more than adequate fertilisation without fear or harming anything.


----------



## sa80mark (18 Oct 2013)

Heres a link to the neutro+ that gives an idea of what it contains 


http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-medium-p-6381.html?cPath=544_208


----------



## Rob P (18 Oct 2013)

From that link:



> but only if you dose as recommended


 
Says similar on the Neutro T but Richard at AE did talk about increasing dose of that when I was using it, albeit no specifics given.


----------

